# Already stressing out!



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

I just booked Fiddle in to be spayed next Thursday (Its thursday here so its only 1 Week away!)

And I'm already a nervous wreck! I know its a standard procedure but....but ... Its my lil baby!!!!!


Any one got tips for Post op comfort?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

After surgery sometimes they have a harder time staying warm so make sure you have a blanket or something for her to stay warm with. A heating pad on low or a microwavable rice sock will help too. Make sure the vet sends her home with pain medication and let us know how everything goes.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> After surgery sometimes they have a harder time staying warm so make sure you have a blanket or something for her to stay warm with. A heating pad on low or a microwavable rice sock will help too. Make sure the vet sends her home with pain medication and let us know how everything goes.


Blankets and Heat pads I have which is great. When I called they said they will send her home with 3days of pain meds, thank god! 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

When I had Finn neutered, we fashioned a little premature baby onsie for him to wear instead of the dreaded cone around his wittle neck! Of course, you gotta take it of so they can potty, but it's much more comfortable for lounging around!


----------

